# graffiti...



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

hi all...

i recently did some h0 scale graffiti and i wanted to hear what you guys think about it... i think i will do a few cars and sell them on e-bay...

i also wanna hear and see if anybody else did some???

/kasper


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good,just wish that I was that handy.but I think that the Pablo car,is 
a little to much.I would stay with the smaller graffiti.
but that's just my thought.

Ron


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice work.

There was a fella in our now defunct train club that would air brush graffiti. He would also use paint pens. But, he was AMAZING!!

Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, sweet...:thumbsup:

Me? I punk out and use decals...


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

ontario mainline said:


> but I think that the Pablo car,is
> a little to much.I would stay with the smaller graffiti.
> but that's just my thought.


you're right... i did 'svinehunden' on the other side, but it was just to practice...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Under Prototype photos There are some Guilford freight cars with original work. For example. Page 5 and 6.








The thing with grafitti is once you start you don't stop! 

I like the PABLO, the colors fit nicely! I would be tempted to "T-man "a few cars but where would it end?


----------

